# Automatic Trans (A4) Question



## PDSSoft (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Just got my Black on Black 05 GTO last month and enjoy it very much. As a pervious Corvette owner I am very impressed with the power of the 6.0 Liter and is what attracted me to the vehicle in the first place.

My question is concerning the 4 Speed Automatic Transmission (A4) and I am not really sure if this is a problem or not so I am seeking opinions/advise.

Particularly when the engine is cold, the shift from 1st gear to 2nd gear is very noticeable. Although the shift from 2nd to 3rd can be felt, it is not as apparent as the 1st to 2nd shift. The dealer alluded to the fact that this was supposed to happen because of a high-performance transmission and that as I drove, it would adjust to my driving habits. (Currently have ~800 miles on the car)

Just to ensure I wasn't causing damage to the trans, I checked the transmission fluid level which appears to be fine. However, I did find out later in the owner's manual that apparently there is an extensive ritual for correctly checking the trans fluid which I have not done yet. 

BTW, where does the fluid go should it need some in the future? (I guess that question certainly shows how little I've worked under the hood of a car in the past several years. 

Has anyone experienced this with the A4 or can you share any info on what the dealer told me... Is this ok and nothing to worry about?


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

PDSSoft said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just got my Black on Black 05 GTO last month and enjoy it very much. As a pervious Corvette owner I am very impressed with the power of the 6.0 Liter and is what attracted me to the vehicle in the first place.
> 
> ...


It's normal, if you're driving at WOT. Otherwise, give it some break in time, it will get smoother (or you won't notice it anymore).


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I had an A4 in my first 4th gen fbody. Opted for the A4 as M6's were held up on the line. I had ordered M6

Anyway, I shifted often 1-2, 2-3 OD-3

That tranny lasted 60K Had it rebuilt, and it lasted 60K, almost to the mile had that rebuilt, and just before I submarined it in a flood, at 180K, it needed rebuilding (again)

Attribute to treating it like a manual transmission :cheers


----------

